# Revell 1/32 scale He 162 in-progress



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I have started another new kit, its the Revell He 162.

Some pics of the cockpit parts.

























...and some other bits being worked on or painted.









Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Just WOW!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I got as far as the cockpit on mine and put it away. Must get back to it.
Not a lot of variety in color scheme choices for this puppy, sadly.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sgthawker!

John,
This Revell kit is very nice, I built one about five years ago and its one of my favorite builds.
Before you get back to your kit two items you might be interested in are EagleCal's He 162 decal sheets, the Revell decals are okay but just barely, and the other item is the Classic Publications He 162 book which is the best single reference book on the He 162. Plus the Classic book has a lot of info on the operational planes camo and markings that I sure could have used when I was building my first He 162.


Agentsmith


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

agentsmith,

This looks very good so far.

Phillip1


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I am liking what I am seeing so far.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mark!

This model had a bit of a set back, I spilled a large amount of Tamiya extra thin cement on one of the wings, even though I reacted quickly to try and save it from damage there is still some repair work that needs to be done from part of the wing melting. I had to wait several days for the plastic to harden to see if it can be saved and it can but won't look all that good compared to the way it looked before the accident.

Anyway...some other work has been done, the fuselage has been glued together and the seam lines smoothed out and also the wheels have received most of their weathering.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Its been a while since I posted any updates on this one, here are a few recent pictures.

As you can see the airframe is built and given a coat of paint and the white patches and scribble you see is just some highlights I added for some subtle weathering effects...the highlights (and the limited black pre-shading) will be mostly covered up by a coat of pale RLM76.
















Ignore the two 1/72 scale models seen with the He 162!

And below the He 162 wheels are now finished with their weathering and ready to be installed on the model.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The black details and white highlights have been covered up by thin coat of pale RLM 76, now this He 162 does not look quite as strange.:tongue:










Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man, I've gotta try that technque! It's a lot more real than my pastel post-shading.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you John,
I may build mostly Luftwaffe stuff but I try to keep things interesting by trying different weathering techniques during painting.

Too late to add a separate build thread for this model so I will put some pics of it here, its the Dragon 1/72 scale Arado Ar234P-1.
Some camo is being added now and the 'scribble' was airbrushed on earlier today.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

One of the upper surface colors has been sprayed on, in this case RLM 82.

This RLM 82 green might look darker than you are used to seeing but that's because I mixed this paint shade by hand and is a spot on match to the color chip from Merrick's Luftwaffe color book, most model paints don't match this color that well and the Model Master version I had of this paint color is pretty far off the mark.
The odd curved demarcation line of the colors on the fuselage is because I am building this model as a He 162 built by Junkers at Bernburg.










Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More painting done...

The engine nacelle was masked and painted.









Also the smaller scale Blohm & Voss P.194 had its splinter pattern painted.










Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A couple snaps of my current group of new models, the decals are in the process of being put on. The Arado Ar234P-1 has most of it decals on but the He 162 and B&V P.194 have a lot of little stencils that have yet to be added to them.


















Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I fear the squiggle!
Great squiggle!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John,
Remember the squiggles are our friends (if you build Luftwaffe aircraft models).

More progress on the He 162, the I./JG 80 field applied disruptive camouflage has been sprayed on.


















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The He 162 is getting very close to being finished, a lot of the small bits have been added and much of the weathering is done. After the flat clear coat is sprayed on the last of the weathering will be added.

















A lot of weathering has also been done on this Blohm & Voss P.194, next up for this model is the flat clear coat.


















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are the last of the in-progress pictures of these models, all three are to be finished Friday, then a big project is to be dealt with as you will soon see.


































Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Just fantastic work. The weathering, as always, is amazing! Quite the unusual subjects as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

All three of these models are now finished, my next model is a big little model...you will see what I mean later.


Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Keeping my eyes peeled.


----------

